# Baby measuring very Small at 22 weeks



## LilRu

Has anyone had experience with something like this? At my 2nd trimester scan our little girl measured 19 weeks instead of 22 weeks. She is about 3 weeks behind. She measured normal at the 12 weeks scan so dates are correct. Waiting on amnio results. Doctors say all we can do is hope she grows and continues growing at this pattern. If she falls behind or plateaus it's not a good outcome. Looking for some hope!!


----------



## StillPraying

I don't have any experience on this but I didn't want to read and run. Will you keep you and your baby girl in my prayers....hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Good luck with the amnio rests. I hope she is just small a d it's nothing else.


----------



## beagleowner

That doesn't seem to me to be too big of a deal, but were the doctors concerned? Those measurements can be so off. My daughter measured in the 50th percentile at each monthly growth scan (she had an umbilical cord issue). Between the 50th and 55th. And when she was born she was nine and a half pounds. I don't trust ultrasound measurements.


----------



## Jessicahide

3 weeks doesn't seem that much to me. My ds3 was off the chart at my 36 week scan, he was born at 37 weeks 7lbs 8.... They can be really off anyway xxx


----------



## Demotivated

My DS was measuring behind by 2 weeks at 21 wk scan and then at subsequent scans, lagging by 2-3 weeks.. he was touted to be an IUGR and we wre prepared for time to be spent in NICU.
Scans had put him at max 5lbs.

Born at 38wks at 6lbs, so not that small and healthy. He came home with us on day 3.


----------



## vermeil

*hugs* that doesn't seem like much to me either. Follow the link in my sig for a happy ending IUGR story. Short version: my son stopped developing at 20 weeks, I had a planned c section at 27 weeks, it was a rough ride but he's a happy 6 yo now ;)


----------



## sammie13s

Have you been referred to a placenta specialist? 2 of my babies was severe iugr picked up at my 20 week scan. Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

My daughter measured 50% at 20 weeks, and dtopped to 30% by 24. They diagnosed us with IUGR. By the time she was born, she was less than 0%. I had her by emergency c-section (pre-e) at 36w4d. She weighed 3lb 14oz.

She was perfectly healthy, except for her small size. We don't know why she was so small. She's almost 2 years old now, and has caught up to normal. She's actually taller than normal. Her daddy is 6'4", and our doctor says she will be taller than me. :)


----------



## princessatmey

LilRu said:


> Has anyone had experience with something like this? At my 2nd trimester scan our little girl measured 19 weeks instead of 22 weeks. She is about 3 weeks behind. She measured normal at the 12 weeks scan so dates are correct. Waiting on amnio results. Doctors say all we can do is hope she grows and continues growing at this pattern. If she falls behind or plateaus it's not a good outcome. Looking for some hope!!

Not sure if this help but my middle child always measured 2 weeks behind on scans ( they weren't worried, I also had high blood pressure an put on meds) she was born healthy weighing 6ib 7oz at 39+6 weeks


----------



## Michy202d

LilRu said:


> Has anyone had experience with something like this? At my 2nd trimester scan our little girl measured 19 weeks instead of 22 weeks. She is about 3 weeks behind. She measured normal at the 12 weeks scan so dates are correct. Waiting on amnio results. Doctors say all we can do is hope she grows and continues growing at this pattern. If she falls behind or plateaus it's not a good outcome. Looking for some hope!!

Hello, I am currently going through the same thing my baby girl is 9 days behind, doc recommended an amnio too but I am afraid of the risk associated, I hope you baby is doing well now,please update me i know you post this sometime now but I can't stop crying and looking up everything.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Michy202d said:


> Hello, I am currently going through the same thing my baby girl is 9 days behind, doc recommended an amnio too but I am afraid of the risk associated, I hope you baby is doing well now,please update me i know you post this sometime now but I can't stop crying and looking up everything.


Hi hon I know old post but was wondering how u got on? 
I do know growth scans can be out by a fair bit. 
I got a high risk result for downs with my NT bloods. 
1 in 33.
I refused the Amnio. 

My anomaly scan was perfect and now abnormalities or hard or soft markers for downs we're found. 
My NT measurements have all been normol too. 

I did have a growth scan at 24+5 weeks and he was 1lb 9oz and she said on 50th centile and app normol. Anything from 35 to 98 is classed as normol. 
Checked my notes and it says 38th centile I know he was on the 35th at 20+4 weeks. 

My DS was on the 98th and I'm worried now this baby is smaller and is it a sign he has it.
But the lady doing scan said he isn't too small or big he is smack bang in the middle and normol. 
So I'm gonna remain positive. My gut is telling me he is healthy. 
I hope everything went OK with u.

I was also told that at 28 weeks he cud be alot bigger and that's when they pack the weight on. 
I have another growth scan at 28 weeks so we shall see


----------

